# Desktophintergründe...



## phi_2k (27. Dezember 2003)

...mit einer Größe von 2560 * 1024. Ist für ein 2-Monitorsystem gedacht. Weiß jemand wo man sowas bekommen kann, außer selbst erstellen?


----------

